# Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback"



## BURGH (Nov 1, 2003)

Can you house Peacock Cichlids with Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback?

I have heard that it was possible as long as it is a mild mannered Peacock.

Would any of the following work?

Aulonocara baenschi
Aulonocara guentheri
Aulonocara nyassae
Aulonocara sp. 'lwanda'
Aulonocara sp. 'pyramid'
Copadichromis sp. 'virginalis gold'
Enterochromis sp. 'red back scraper'
Paretroplus sp. 'Lake amparihinandrina'

:fish:


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

I keep at 2 male Xystichromis, not sure if they are pure xmas, or if they have some flameback in them, they clearly have the right patterns for Xmas. I did have an albino for a very short time last year. The ones I have know are fairly aggressive, and although the smallest fish, one is at least 3rd, perhaps 2nd on the pecking order and dominates the center of the tank. I havn't kept peacocks but for the most part they sound more mild mannered. I have been told on this forum that At least Xmas Fulu won't really be full color unless in a species tank. What size tank do you have. I would probably follow standard mbuna with peacocks procedure and only get the larger and tougher varieties, my concern is that the peacocks will try to breed with the peacocks, and either push the Vic aside or get nailed. Black backed scrapers look almost identical, would probably end if fights and hybrids. You could do a kyoga biotope and get a group of Astatotilapia latifasciata, they look completely different for both males and females. I don't know about Paretroplus, I have considered getting a Paretroplus menarambo with mine but they get a lot larger, and are likely to have disagrements, probably end up with vics hiding from the big fish and ocationally hiting its fins, anyone ever try to mix Madagascar with vics?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I tried one in an all male tank about a year ago. He was a nice colorful 4" fish for the first few days. He eventually lost most of his color and turned into a brownish silver fish. Nothing too aggressive with him at the time.


----------



## BURGH (Nov 1, 2003)

I received 10 Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback" today and they are in the QT about 1-1.5" at present.

I have been told they are the real deal.

I am just being proactive doing some research as these fish will not go into my 70 gallon tank for 4 weeks.

I am revamping my tank which has 4 different catfish and Albino Bristlenose that are breeding.

I only want to look at fish that are on the C.A.R.E.S. List.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I found that they did not color up well with haps and peacocks.


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

I would defiantly think of trying Astatotilapia latifasciata (Zebra Obliqueness), same environment/biotope, is on C.A.R.E.S, and is one of the more easily found vics, and they are really pretty when they mature.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My latifasciata was too aggressive for my all male hap and peacock tank. I did stock the less aggressive haps and peacocks.

They are fine now in my mixed gender tank with borleyi and maleri. But they are still smaller than their tank mates, so stay tuned. It is a nice fish and not the same coloration as everyone else.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

If you can get them to color up, they will add a nice contrast to the mostly yellow and blue of the Haps and Peacocks, but you need to add some of the drab females to get them motivated to show color.


----------

